
Facebook Offers Help To Potentially Suicidal Friends - MichaelApproved
http://skimthat.com/article/4692/facebook-offers-help-to-potentially-suicidal-friends
======
MichaelApproved
Allowing people to chat on Facebook with counselors could make it easier to
open up about your issues.

